

Highly Maintainable, Efficient & Optimized CSS - barredo
http://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.zomigi.com/downloads/Highly-Maintainable-Efficient-Optimized-CSS.pdf&pli=1

======
devmonk
Some good stuff but lost me with the indenting. It is easy enough to just scan
up and down to see related definitions. Indenting like that makes it harder
and is illogical. They aren't embedded styles within styles and tidy-like
tools you'd use to clean up formatting wouldn't respect that identation.

